# Pedretti KIM



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's KIM (1969) limping its way over from Italy on the three legged donkey that's UPS.

Arrival expected at some point between Thursday and next Christmas.

Not a rare machine so a seal kit is ordered and a rebuild will commence the moment it arrives.

Who's got one, how do you get on with it?

cheers

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

Great excitement... out for delivery today.

Oops... we missed you at 11.25... re deliver tomorrow

Humm, that's strange...

1. I was in

2. It had been snowing and yet there were no footprints to the front door.

Gosh, could UPS have been fibbing?

Anyway, still waiting for the grand un-boxing


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jerry Thurston said:


> Great excitement... out for delivery today.
> 
> Oops... we missed you at 11.25... re deliver tomorrow
> 
> ...


Did you ring and complain? I've had that a few times.


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

I can scream blue murder at the poor beggar on the other end of the 'phone

All they can really say is ... Oh we are ever so sorry, I'm sure they DID try... we will deliver again tomorrow!


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

Update...

It's here!

All looked good but the Alloy piston was corroded, not really nice enough to put back in

Here's the replacement half-way through manufacture


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Slightly off topic but what lathe are you using? I have an old Boxford Mk1 that I'm restoring.

Great work by the way


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice work will be wat hing this thread with interest


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Slightly off topic but what lathe are you using? I have an old Boxford Mk1 that I'm restoring.
> 
> Great work by the way


Boxford for me as well... the VSL like this


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh dear....

The seals arrived yesterday... got far too excited, fitted them and buttoned the thing back up again.

In all honestly though so far as restoration goes it's not really much of a task...

1. darned good clean

2. Replace the piston because the Alloy one was corroded..

3. Clean the bore lightly

4. descale

4. re wire to UK standard...

6. change the seals

Hardly the work of a mechanical genius...

I'd love something larger and older to get my teeth into ... plan is to eventually replace the Fracino with a single group vintage lever


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

This is my old girl. Loads of stuff missing though.


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

And it makes coffee... does it get any better than that?


----------

